# Morgan/Quarter horse cross???



## my2geldings

The cross itself doesn't really say much as far as personality goes. My trainer's old pony which I rode was a QH/Morgan cross. He was a cutie. A really well minded little guy tho I blame it on the QH in him 

I adore QHs. The second you have quarter horse in them you have a great horse


----------



## mlkarel2010

I absolutely love morgans and qhs and i've ridden some of those crosses and have loved the mix! Sometimes they can turn out kinda awkward, but the ones that aren't too terribly awkward are amazing horses and athletes


----------



## jazzyrider

gorgeous face  i agree with the comment about qh's. you just cant go wrong with that breed


----------



## horse_lover

The reason I asked about the Mix Is because I know that if you mix some horses they almost always come out with a real bad attitude or very stubborn...4 more days before we get to go get her ...and I'm going ridding on the beach YAY! I can't wait.


----------



## ak_showgirl

Dusty is that same cross but he is 3/4 quarter horse and 1/4 morgan. he has good feet and great endurance. he also is very athletic and has a nice qh butt and a great personality. i personally love the cross


----------



## PoptartShop

I think they are very cute.  I agree though, you can't really say what the personality's gonna be like just because it's a cross.  
I love Dolly's face.


----------



## FGRanch

Two of my fave breeds!


----------



## horse_lover

Yea..She Is beautiful..and another plus is shes GREAT with kids...The people were getting her from have been babysitting this little boy with Autisim and she does amazing with him...And shes a Trail horses wich is what I do the most..and she likes the beach/water....and I'm ridding her in the parade thats in like 2 weeeks HEHE I'm very exsited 2 more days tell we go get her..


----------



## Curious George

I used to ride a qh/morgan cross and he was a total brat.
He was stubborn and would buck and was just all around bad.
But im thinking it was because he was young and his owner couldnt handle him and he got away with a lot.


----------



## horse_lover

WOW...that dosn't sound too good..lol
I'm 99.9% sure that she wont be like that LOL..


----------

